# Gotcha Day (2 months)



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Well I missed it by a day, but it was here. He has come such a long way, and he is such a joy to have around. I'm wondering if he really is 12 years old as sometimes he has so much energy! He will zoom up and down the hall, run circles around the other dogs, and just let off energy. They are short spurts though.



At first he wasn't quite like a real dog, but a wind up toy, that would sit comfortably next to my leg in the recliner as long as I would let him. But just recently, he is acting more and more like a "real" dog, lol. He has started cocking his head when I talk to him, (see? he does hear), he is running to the door barking with the others (sigh) and can eat like a horse (when he eats). I think his tummy bothers him pretty regularly as he skips meals and then doesn't eat for a couple of days. I give him Famotadine sometimes and it helps him when I feed him. 



But he is such a joy to have! I have no regrets at all for adopting him as a senior dog. His hair is growing out, he's getting cuter and cuter by the day... it's just incredible. 



The other dogs tolerate him really well, Zeke has tried to instigate play with him a few times, but it scares Oscar. I don't think he's ever been around dogs that weren't about his own size (5lbs). Stella doesn't intimidate him so much as she is smaller than Zeke, but boy does he screech and jump away when Zeke comes barrelling at him. It's pretty comical, actually. 



I am enjoying every day with him, and he is just a spoiled, tiny old man. I can't wait to see other ways he will come out of his shell as he gets more used to life with us. It has been a great two months!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love reading your update and it’s wonderful that he’s blossoming under your loving care.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww Oscar is looking so good! I think he is starting to resemble a yorkie? My 17 yr old chihuahua still has buts of energy running, jumping around. I finally go his nails done let week. For awhile he didn't want to allow us to hold him but my daughter put on a pair of heavy work gloves as he will bite hard though he has few teeth and after a few minutes he tolerated it and she was able to stroke him and make him comfortable will I quickly clipped away. Her net day off we shall trim a little shorter. I do think he is losing his sight. He could not find his way into his bed and crate and was confused but when we turned the lights on he was ok, so I'm thinking his cataracts are getting worse. Well anyway glad to hear Oscar is doing so well and his coat is really coming in so pretty.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks like a sweet boy and I’m glad he found a nice home with you !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He is adorable. And very lucky. You're so good to give him such a loving home and he's become such a happy part of your life. :angel:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a sweetheart!!

Anyone would have been lucky to have adopted my Gracie at that age. It's such a golden, precious time. I love those mellowing edges and excellent napping buddy skills. But also they sure can surprise you with their pep! As a senior, Gracie suddenly discovered a passionate love of chasing a ball on wild ocean beaches.

So cute to imagine Oscar finding his inner "doggy-ness" with the help of your pack.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

He is so precious  Seniors are very special.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m glad he is enjoying life with his family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He does look like a guy with a whole lot more living to do. So glad it’s with you!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a baby


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> He does look like a guy with a whole lot more living to do. So glad it’s with you!




Thank you! I’m moving to Colorado, probably in the next 3 years (I hope) and am wondering if he will ever get to see snow lol. I’ll be seeing it for only the 2nd time in my almost 60 years.


----------

